# PC-Lautsprecher



## Lyrreth (18. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen 

Nachdem ich mir vor nem knappen Jahr die M-Audio AV42 gegönnt habe und diese seitdem oft in Gebrauch habe, möchte meine bessere Hälfte nun nachziehen und sich für ihren PC auch richtige (PC-)Lautsprecher holen, um vom Monitorsound wegzukommen 

Ausgangsbasis:


Ihr PC-Sound kommt aktuell über ein ASRock Z77 Pro3, welcher dann entweder über Monitorlautsprecher oder Headset (Steelseries Siberia v2, Klinke) ausgegeben wird
Eine Soundkarte ist nicht vorhanden

Verwendung:


Musik hören am PC
Ingame-Sound von spielen
Beides nicht auf "Feinschmecker"-Niveau, also keine ausgeprägte detailverliebtheit

"Ansprüche":


klarer, guter, deutlicher Klang
Gerne normaler, guter Bass. Muss aber nicht dröhnen! 2.0 würde also reichen. Extra Subwoofer muss nicht sein (falls sonst alle Kriterien passen, trotzdem mal vorschlagen)
eher kompakte Bauform
Ästethik ist in letzter Instanz (wen wundert's) auch entscheidend

Budget liegt in etwa bei ~70€ mit etwas Luft nach oben, falls nötig.


Vielen Dank für Eure Vor- und Ratschläge! Weitere Infos gibt's bei Bedarf und auf Nachfrage natürlich nachgereicht.

Lyrreth


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2017)

An sich würde ich ebenfalls wieder die als "Nahfeldmonitore" vermarkteten Boxen empfehlen, aber da wird es eng bis 70-80€...  an sich kommen da nur die in Frage, die es bei Thoman auch gibt: https://www.thomann.de/de/behringer_ms16.htm   die haben wie Deine auch 4 Zoll-Membranen, sind also größer als die vlt auf dem Foto wirken. Für den Preis sind die sicher gut genug, da hat man mit 2.1 mehr "wumms", aber weniger Freude, da es auch unsauber ist und die Details fehlen. Hier auch noch ein paar Meinungen bei Musicstore https://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/Behringer-MS-16-Aktiv-Monitor-/art-REC0003013-000

Andere sinnvolle Alternativen finde ich nicht. Ggf. checken, ob ein passendes Kabel dabei ist - man braucht 3,5mm Stereo (in den PC) auf 2x Cinch (in die Boxen)


----------



## Lyrreth (19. Januar 2017)

Danke für Deine Empfehlung. Ist ja schon mal eine - wenn auch sehr kleine - Ausgangsbasis  

Was Kabel angeht ist das kein Problem. Davon hab ich sogar noch welche bei mir zu Hause.

Wie würde sich denn das Spektrum erweitern, wenn wir das Budget auf ca. 100€ + kleinen Puffer anheben?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2017)

Lyrreth schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Empfehlung. Ist ja schon mal eine - wenn auch sehr kleine - Ausgangsbasis
> 
> Was Kabel angeht ist das kein Problem. Davon hab ich sogar noch welche bei mir zu Hause.
> 
> Wie würde sich denn das Spektrum erweitern, wenn wir das Budget auf ca. 100€ + kleinen Puffer anheben?


 ja klar, ab 95-100€ erweitert sich das Angebot enorm: da haben sich die Mackies sehr bewährt, allerdings eher die teureren CR4, aber die kleineren CR3 sind auch sehr gut, haben halt nicht so viel "Power": https://www.thomann.de/de/mackie_cr3.htm   und vlt. wenn es auch um Optik geht: die Fostex PM0.3 gibt es in schwarz, grau und weiß, hier die weißen: https://www.thomann.de/de/fostex_fostex_pm03d_white.htm  wobei es da vlt. ein kleiner Nachteil ist, dass der Volumeregler hinten an der rechten Box sitzt (bzw. wenn man die Cinch-Anschlüsse verwendet, kann man die Box auch durch umstecken zur "linken" machen).

Oder auch Deine Boxen in der etwas kleineren Version: https://www.thomann.de/de/fostex_fostex_pm03d_white.htm 

Oder zusätzlich mit Bluetooth (vlt für ne "Party" nett, damit man per Handy oder Tablet die Beschallung simpel durchführen kann): https://www.thomann.de/de/samson_mediaone_4a_bt.htm


Ich hab jetzt maximal 110-115€ angesetzt. Die Zahl im Namen steht immer für die Membrangröße in Zoll.


----------



## Batze (20. Januar 2017)

Letztens hilft nur ein besuch bei Media Markt/Saturn. Gerade im bereich um die 100€ ist der Markt riesig und der eigene Geschmack wie Musik/Sound klingen soll ist ja auch bei jedem verschieden. Da einfach mal hingehen und sich zeit mitnehmen und diverse Lautsprecher anhören. Empfehlen würde ich ein 2.1 System.


----------



## Lyrreth (23. Januar 2017)

Danke für die weiteren Vor- und Ratschläge. Bisher ist sie sich aber noch nicht so sicher, hauptsächlich gefallen die Boxen optisch noch nicht so sehr und sind >definitiv< noch zu groß. Das Platzangebot ist leider nicht so ausladend, besonders in der Breite nicht.

Was gibt es denn an Optionen, wenn man nicht im Bereich Nahfeldmonitore und Studio sucht, sondern eben bei den normalen PC-Lautsprechern? Da sollten kleine, kompakte Lautsprecher ja eher vorhanden sein. Gibt es da gute Modelle?

Was im Stile von diesen hier? Bspw.:

A. Creative T10
B. Logitech Z200
C. Creative T20
D. Genius Aktivbox SP-HF-800A 

Mal jetzt nur als Beispiele. Taugen die was? Die Frage geht jetzt gezielt nicht in die Richtung, ob das technische Meisterleistungen sind, sondern generell, ob die an sich was taugen könnten.

Letztlich ist natürlich auch richtig was Batze schrieb: Beim schlussneldichen Hörtest entscheidet es sich eh dann erst endgültig. Aber der Besuch im Elektronikmarkt ist definitiv nochmal ne gute Idee.

Danke soweit wieder!


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2017)

also, für den Preis sind die okay, am ehesten würde ich die GigaWorks T20 nehmen. Aber die sind logischerweise schlechter als die Boxen für 80-90€. Elektronikmarkt ist btw. ne "okay"-Idee, aber auch nicht überzuberwerten, weil da eine völlig andere Raumakkustik herrscht. Es kann zwar sein, dass du dann merkst, ob die eine Box mehr Details schafft als die andere usw. - aber fall bloß nicht auf die vermeintlich Bass-Wucht von 2.1 rein. In Sachen 2.0 wiederum haben die Elektronikmärkte oft nur eine bescheidene Auswahl...  du kannst aber online mal schauen, ob die bei "Deinem" Saturn / mediamarkt vor Ort da sind, hier zB die GigaWorks bei MM CREATIVE Lautsprecher 51MF1610AA000 GigaWorks T20 Series II Schwarz - Media Markt allerdings muss das nicht heiße, dass die auch als Vorführversion bereitstehen     man kann - falls die zu Hause doch nicht gefallen - inzwischen aber auch bei Kauf im MM/Saturn Produkte wieder zurückgeben wie beim Widerruf, der normalerweise nur bei Versand gilt. 


was btw. die 4 neu genannten Boxen nun optisch attraktiver macht, ist mir ein Rätsel ^^  und wegen der Breite: die zB Creative GigWorks sind 9cm breit, die Fostex 13cm, die 3-Zoll-Version der Samsons 14cm https://www.thomann.de/de/samson_mediaone_3a_bt.htm . Scheitert es ernsthaft an 8-10cm? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen... ist das ein total eingepferchter Schreibtisch? ^^


----------



## Lyrreth (24. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was btw. die 4 neu genannten Boxen nun optisch attraktiver macht, ist mir ein Rätsel ^^



Naja: wie oben mehrfach gesagt, es waren nur Beispiele. Aber über Ästethik ubd Geschmack sollte man nicht zu sehr diskutieren^^.



Herbboy schrieb:


> und wegen der Breite: die zB Creative GigWorks sind 9cm breit, die Fostex 13cm, die 3-Zoll-Version der Samsons 14cm https://www.thomann.de/de/samson_mediaone_3a_bt.htm . Scheitert es ernsthaft an 8-10cm? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen... ist das ein total eingepferchter Schreibtisch? ^^



Dann warst du noch nie in der, für dich glücklichen, Situation, einen Schreibtisch mit Aufbauten in einer Zimmerecke stehen zu haben. Mag sein, dass du dir das schlecht vorstellen kannst, aber so etwas gibt es, und da ist dann wirklich jeder Zentimeter entscheidend.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2017)

Lyrreth schrieb:


> Naja: wie oben mehrfach gesagt, es waren nur Beispiele. Aber über Ästethik ubd Geschmack sollte man nicht zu sehr diskutieren^^.


 klar, aber ich finde die alle sehr ähnlich, mich wundert es lediglich... 




> Dann warst du noch nie in der, für dich glücklichen, Situation, einen Schreibtisch mit Aufbauten in einer Zimmerecke stehen zu haben. Mag sein, dass du dir das schlecht vorstellen kannst, aber so etwas gibt es, und da ist dann wirklich jeder Zentimeter entscheidend.


 Aber kann man den Tisch echt nicht zB ein Stück vorziehen, so dass etwas mehr Platz da ist? Oder die Boxen vlt "hinlegen", also "vor" den Monitor und den Monitor dafür etwas höher stellen? oder ist das so ein "dummer" Tisch, der an sich eher ein Buchregal mit Schreibtischplatte in der Mitte ist, so dass seitlich vom Monitor direkt "Seitenwand" vom Regal kommt? oder links/rechts ein anderes Möbelstück etwas wegrücken?


----------



## Lyrreth (25. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber kann man den Tisch echt nicht zB ein Stück vorziehen, so dass etwas mehr Platz da ist? Oder die Boxen vlt "hinlegen", also "vor" den Monitor und den Monitor dafür etwas höher stellen? oder ist das so ein "dummer" Tisch, der an sich eher ein Buchregal mit Schreibtischplatte in der Mitte ist, so dass seitlich vom Monitor direkt "Seitenwand" vom Regal kommt? oder links/rechts ein anderes Möbelstück etwas wegrücken?



Nope, weder noch. Vorziehen bringt keinen Platzgewinn, hinlegen erhöht das Breite-Problem. Nein, es ist ein Schreibtisch in einer Ecke mit mittigen Aufbauten. Was letztlich auch relativ egal ist.., das Problem bzw. der Anspruch ans Kompakte bleibt


----------



## DonBongJohn (25. Januar 2017)

Ich kann dir nur das Wavemaster Moody 2.1 empfehlen!
Kleine Satelliten aber dennoch einen ordentlichen Wumms 
Der Support ist übrigens klasse, meine Fernbedienung war kaputt und ich habe via E-Mail den Support gefragt wo ich eine neue bekommen könnte, da haben dir mir einfach kostenlos eine neue geschickt. 

Wavemaster Moody Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## svd (25. Januar 2017)

Oder, falls vor dem Monitor noch etwas Platz ist (mein 22"-Monitor ist auch fast 50cm breit, das muss doch irgendwie gehen), auf eine kleine Soundbar oder
einen dieser mobilen Lautsprecher ausweichen. Klanglich würde ich keine Wunder erwarten, aber schlimmer als die durchschnittlichen Monitorlautsprecher können sie ja nicht sein.

Besser wären freilich "ordentliche" 2.0-Lautsprecher und evtl. Wandmontage?


----------

